# 30 amp breaker on genset trips when i start genset, with no load at all.



## williamikerd (Jul 7, 2015)

when I start my rv generator with no load on at all the 30 amp breaker on generator trips immediately.


----------



## williamikerd (Jul 7, 2015)

could my transfer switch be faulty?


----------



## LEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Maybe not Faulty just a loose wire. Does everything work on shore power?

LEN


----------



## williamikerd (Jul 8, 2015)

checke transfer switch and found white and black generator wires had got hot and shorted together. I separated them tsaped them up and re-connected them and now everything works properly. thanks for your concern and reply len. william


----------

